# Brown algea



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Iam at a lost and just about to give up some of my tanks. My 50 gal and 1 of my 10 gals keep getting diatoms like you wont believe its so bad in those 2 tanks I have to clean them every 2 days yet my 90 gal and my other 10 has none. It is so thick it takes me 2hrs just to rub it off the glass in those tanks. I have no plants in the 10 gal and a few in the 50 no ferts and no co2. Any ideas before I give up. I thought maybe the well water but the other 2 tanks have none.Thanks


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

a phosphate remover maybe?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How long have your 50 and 10 gallon tanks been set up? What's your lighting situation for these tanks?

Diatoms are usually present in new tanks or low-light aquariums, where nitrogen is low and phosphates are high, with excess silicates as well. Perhaps you have something in these two tanks that you don't have in the other two tanks that is contributing to the diatom problem.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

The 50 has been set up about 4 months the 10 about a month lighting is just what came with the tank , Both 10 gals have the same lighting.


----------

